# Anyone Still Having Trouble Finding Items Like Hand Sanitizers, Wipes Or Sprays?



## fmdog44 (Jun 12, 2020)

All those items are finally in abundance in Houston now.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bought hand sanitizer for 14.00 at staple's. It is a big bottle.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

Still experiencing shortages on those things among other items here in KS.


----------



## Lashann (Jun 13, 2020)

No problem here anymore especially for hand sanitizers.  A nearby supermarket that likes to promote local businesses, is now selling one brand of hand sanitizers made by a distillery in our region.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 13, 2020)

Lashann said:


> brand of hand sanitizers made by a distillery in our region.


Same here..


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 13, 2020)

Still can't find any Clorox wipes, but hand sanitizer is available and toilet paper is on the shelves, although brand availability is a little spotty.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2020)

Got some hand sanitizer from Amazon yesterday. It sure has gotten pricy now.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 13, 2020)

A veritable glut of the stuff, everywhere in Austin. We always had bottles of 95 Proof alcohol at our place, so we never were lacking for hand sanitizer. 

Now, if real N95 masks become available, again, I'll be out there buying a few hundred. If anyone thinks cv19 is the last, or the deadliest, virus to come down the pike/pipe, I'm sorry, but that's just not true.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> A veritable glut of the stuff, everywhere in Austin. We always had bottles of 95 Proof alcohol at our place, so we never were lacking for hand sanitizer.
> 
> Now, if real N95 masks become available, again, I'll be out there buying a few hundred. If anyone thinks cv19 is the last, or the deadliest, virus to come down the pike/pipe, I'm sorry, but that's just not true.


There's supposed to be more kinds of viruses coming. At least that's what I read.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2020)

Plenty of sanitizer in stores now.  About double the price of what it was before.  The only supplies I notice to remain missing from shelves are nitrile gloves, N95 masks, rubbing alcohol, and disinfecting wipes.   

I could use some more gloves and N95 masks. The former will likely be available way sooner than the latter.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 13, 2020)

Gloves are no problem here in Michigan. Lots of K95 masks but no N95. Hand sanitizer is abundant but a lot of it is no name stuff I wouldn't trust. Who knows if it's legit? No wipes, period in my experience.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 13, 2020)

Still no Lysol spray or generic equivalents around here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2020)

Still no Clorox or Lysol Disinfecting Wipes here.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Have  Lysol Wipes at the neighborhood Walmart, but no Clorox Wipes.   ... Also haven't seen Lysol disinfecting spray yet.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

Tried to get Clorox or Lysol wipes at Costco and my local supermarket; there were none available as of last week.


----------



## doat (Jun 16, 2020)

Yep still hard to find.  Must be stockpiling the stuff hoping to get the max price or the US manufactures are selling it to the highest bidder overseas.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 16, 2020)

Can't find any here either, in stores nor online.....


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 16, 2020)

Are they still sending the wipes to healthcare facilities in some areas?
No problem finding sanitizer here in NYS,Dollar Tree was stocking their shelves with it last week.


----------

